# squid at Coffs Harbour ??



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

i was a bit amazed a few months ago in Coffs i was told there are no squid in summer as the water is too warm - i'm heading up again early august - should i expect to get a few off the jetty or breakwall? any clues appreciated, cheers JohnO


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

I have been up and down the breakwater 100's of times and never seen a squid landed or the tell tale ink splodge on the ground. I've seen little ones drifting around in the marina and caught one once on a SP from the 'yak. So they must be there but I can only assume not in numbers or reliably enough for anyone to target them specifically from the shore. The bait shops occasionally advertise fresh squid but I don't know where they are sourced.


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

ok, thanks lowtide. i may need to do some more homework on this, i guess i'm spoilt cause i catch squid most times i target them down here, i never really thought much about the fact they aren't everywhere. chhers JohnO


----------

